# Naughty Ears



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My instructor told me the other day she can tell when Scout is not going to listen because she gets this characteristic ear carriage--known as naughty ears, lol. I have never noticed it. But I guess when she is about to make an incorrect or naughty choice and knows it, she has that 'look.' Anyone else's dog do that?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We call it "sad ears"... conflicted dog. Some days if he has sad ears when I get him out, I crate him and wait until it's our turn again before working. I don't want to let him be conflicted and I don't want to risk the errors he might make at that point.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

What do they look like? Photo?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I need a picture of this, LOL


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, I will have to get one. Shouldn't be too hard, lol. It is something I never noticed before, although it should not surprise me. Scout has these moments where she has been trained to do something, but she wants to do something else and will try to see if she can get away with it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - each one of my dogs (past & present) have a look when they will be 'choosing' not to listen

King - his tail went straight & up while his ears went forward
Rowdy - his left ear went kind of up & back
Casey - his head goes down and his ears kind of fold down the middle; almost like he's closing them against hearing me
Faelan - kind of skips and tosses his head 
Towhee - turns her head away and flicks an ears like I'm an annoying insect


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Rocket (our mix breed) does the opposite. We know he is going to listen because his ears lay differently.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Interesting...


----------

